# Getting a stable kayak..........................



## Janehal (May 1, 2003)

I am able to shoot out of this kayak and all of these fish were one load..............kind of to its limit, but I made it to shore.


----------



## crittrgittr (Sep 11, 2003)

Janehal said:


> I am able to shoot out of this kayak and all of these fish were one load..............kind of to its limit, but I made it to shore.
> View attachment 316452


Great picture! Congrats!


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

How did it paddle upstream? I am curious, not being a smart a$$. You nailed a couple hawgs. I fish a river down this way, and when they spawn, sometimes the roll around each other. They bump the bottom of the canoe, there's a bit of mass there.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Guud rose bush fertilizer dere.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice haul. Looks like fun. In my younger days we used to spear them out of a canoe.


----------

